# Sky +HD Question



## tosullivan (20 Jan 2010)

Can I upgrade my Sky+ box to a Sky+HD box and not subscribe to the HD channels?

Getting a new TV and want to make the most of it and rather than using scart for connectivity wanted to use the HDMi that is only available on +HD boxes. 

(To mod Brendan, apologies for sticking it in the wrong forum...I was reading the other forum when I hit the button to start the thread and forgot to move across)


----------



## SparkRite (20 Jan 2010)

tosullivan said:


> Can I upgrade my Sky+ box to a Sky+HD box and not subscribe to the HD channels?
> 
> Getting a new TV and want to make the most of it and rather than using scart for connectivity wanted to use the HDMi that is only available on +HD boxes.


 
Yes you can ,but you will not be able to get a subsidised box from Sky without subscribing to the HD channels.

ie. You will have to buy it privately.


----------



## tosullivan (20 Jan 2010)

so if I buy one privately, how do I get my card to work on it?


----------



## SparkRite (20 Jan 2010)

tosullivan said:


> so if I buy one privately, how do I get my card to work on it?


 
That's absolutly no problem!

You just ring Sky with the details and they will "marry" your card to the new box.


----------



## gebbel (21 Jan 2010)

tosullivan said:


> Can I upgrade my Sky+ box to a Sky+HD box and not subscribe to the HD channels?
> 
> Getting a new TV and want to make the most of it and rather than using scart for connectivity wanted to use the HDMi that is only available on +HD boxes.


 
Sky's HD boxes also have a Scart output and I connected it one day to test the picture quality of SD channels versus the HDMI connection. Verdict: there is little or no improvement in picture quality by utilizing a HDMI connection (instead of scart) for non-HD channels. In other words, you may just as well keep the regular Sky box if you don't intend to subscribe to a HD package. 
If you really want to see what your TV can do, give it some HD material!


----------



## tosullivan (21 Jan 2010)

gebbel said:


> Sky's HD boxes also have a Scart output and I connected it one day to test the picture quality of SD channels versus the HDMI connection. Verdict: there is little or no improvement in picture quality by utilizing a HDMI connection (instead of scart) for non-HD channels. In other words, you may just as well keep the regular Sky box if you don't intend to subscribe to a HD package.
> If you really want to see what your TV can do, give it some HD material!


 ok well thats good to know...seems pointless then in changing up

I tried out a few DVD's last night and there is some difference in them alright compared to the TV broadcast.  I notice even a difference between RTE/TV3 and the UK channels in that the UK channels look better


----------

